# navigation internet avec MAC os 9.2



## CRISTOF (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un power G3 depuis quelques années, j'ai récemment acquis la darty box et je constate qu'avec internet explorer (V.5)qui était installé sur mon ordinateur je ne parviens pas à me connecté et à afficher de nombreuses pages web, c'est frustrant et quelques peu irritant.
On me parle de si de là, de mozilla, de fire fox, de safary, mais je ne trouve pas où et comment et quoi télécharger (quelle version) sur quel site .. pour avoir une navigation fluide voire "normale" sur internet.

Y-a-til une vraie solution dans ce dédale d'internet ? ou dois-je considérer que mon ordi est obsolète comme on aime à me le rappeler dans les magasins d'informatique ? c'est sûr qu'en achetant un nouvel ordi, ça irrait mieux, pour combien de temps, 2 ou 3 ans maxi, ... je n'ai pas les moyens et pas l'envie de me séparer de mon power G3.

Si quelqu'un à la solution, merci de m'aider, à bientôt je l'espère... où je vais finir par me déconnecter de la toile et rebrancher un minitel, où envoyer des télégrammes à mes amis ...

merci d'aider un novice de l'informatique ...
Chrsitof.

Bonjour ici on ne traite que les problèmes matériels. On déplace.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2008)

bienvenue

point important 
est ce que le FAI darty ou plutôt  la dartybox sont compatibles OS9?
( pas evident)

par ailleurs tu trouveras en archives des listings de navigateurs pour OS9


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui, il a juste à la brancher sur le RJ-45.

Bon pour ton Powermac G3, c'est quelle modèle, (un blanc et bleue) ?
http://www.revneal.org/Resources/appl_pmg3bw.jpg

Sinon, sur Mac OS 9, laisse tomber (Safari existe que sur Mac os X et Mozilla n'est plus mis à jour depuis 3 à 4 ans), c'est finis,il faut que tu passe à Mac OS X (au moins panther). 

Sur ton G3, il faut juste passer la ram à au moins 512 Mo (ça coute pas cher) et changer le disque dur. Après tu pourras installer mac OS X et là tu aura Safari et tu pourras installé Firefox. Tu veras la naviguation Internet sera ... bien mieux !


----------

